# [WoW] Coole Addons die jeder haben sollte



## Vordack (18. Februar 2005)

Hi,

Addons sind ja eigentlich was cooles. Als erstes habe ich mir mal das Cosmos Benutzerinterface runtergeladen und ausprobiert. Fand ich schon echt toll, nur waren da viele Sachen die für mich nicht optimal gelöst waren und manche fehlten einfach. Dann waren da viele die ich absolut überflüssig fand.

Daraufhin habe ich habe mal eine Zusammenstellung verschiedener Addons gemacht die ich sinvoll finde:

*Telltarget*
Mit dem Befehl /tt Hallo sagt flüstert man seinem Ziel Hallo zu.
*Show Sell Value*
Zeigt den Verkauf eines Objektes auch an wenn man nicht beim Händler ist
*Gatherer*
Zeigt Orte wo Dinge waren die man schon aufgehoben hat, wo sie respawnen
/Gather on   : Enschalten
/gather herbs on   : Schalten ihn für Kräuter ein
/gather mining on : Schatet ihn für Minengebiete an
{gather Treasur on : Schaltet ihn für Schatzkisten ein
*Karten Notizen*
Erlaubt einem Notiten auf der Weltkartezu machen
*Questfade*
Schaltet die Verzögerung bei Annahme von Aufträgen ab.
*Questhistory*
mit dem Befehl /qh wird eine Liste aller angenommene und abgeschlossenen Quests angezeigt mit Details (seit Installation dieses Addons)
*Flexbar*
92 Frei konfigurierbare Buttons mit vielen Funktionen
sieht auf der Webseite nach den Befehlen, sind sehr viele
*Bodycount*
Führt Statistik über Kämpfe
*Autopotion*
Wendet automatisch eine Potion an wenn Gesundheit/Mana unter X Prozent fallen
*Autobags*
Öffnet alle Taschen automatisch wenn man zum Verkäufer geht
*Big Quest Log*
Vergößert das Quest Fenster
*MyAddons*
Fügt einen Addon Button ins Hauptmenu

So, das wars fürs erste. Für genaue Anleitungen zur Bedieneung immer aud der Seite gucken.

Installation:
Erst das Interface Verzeichnis von WOW komplett löschen.
Dann im Interface Verzeichnis ein Verzeichnis Addons erstellen
In diesem Verzeichnis die ganzen Unterverzeichnisse entpacken

Sollte dann so aussehen:
WOW
 -------Addons
-----------------MyQuests
-----------------Questhistory

usw.

*Ach ja, wichitg:* 
*hier* das Autoupdatetool herunterladen und ins WOW Verzeichnis kopieren und nach Installation aller Addons ausführen, erst WOW.exe auswählen, dann auf Guess klicken und dann auf Go!

Mehr hab ich nicht gefunden (erst mal  )

Viel spaß!


----------



## Nulz (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Coole Addons die jeder haben sollte*

thx, toller überblick, vordack! werde mir wohl das ein oder andere näher anschauen...
funktionieren die alle problemlos mit der deutschen wow-version?


----------



## Vordack (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Coole Addons die jeder haben sollte*



			
				Nulz am 18.02.2005 15:00 schrieb:
			
		

> thx, toller überblick, vordack! werde mir wohl das ein oder andere näher anschauen...
> funktionieren die alle problemlos mit der deutschen wow-version?



Soweit ich bisher getestet habe ja.

Nur den Herbalism habe ich bis jetz nicht zum laufen gekriegt


----------



## Loosa (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Coole Addons die jeder haben sollte*

Coole Sammlung, thx 
Das ist wohl der Unterschied, wenn das GUI und Makros freigegeben sind... wer braucht da noch Hacks *g*

Gleich mal ausprobieren


----------



## Bettorian (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Coole Addons die jeder haben sollte*



			
				Loosa am 18.02.2005 18:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Coole Sammlung, thx
> Das ist wohl der Unterschied, wenn das GUI und Makros freigegeben sind... wer braucht da noch Hacks *g*
> 
> Gleich mal ausprobieren





ich bräuchte erstmal das spiel !!
trotzdem, wenn ich das so höre, denke ich werde ich auch son "addon" draufmachen.s cheint ja ganz i.o. zusein, vorallem wenn es blizzard nicht als illegal  bzw cheaten bezeichnet.


----------



## LAJU (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Coole Addons die jeder haben sollte*

lol @ Bettorian 

und: nice work @ Vordack: super überblick!!!


----------



## Vordack (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Coole Addons die jeder haben sollte*

So, da manche der Addons nicht so funktionierten wie gedacht und cih mittlerweile mehr Erfahrung habe hier eine neue Liste samt Bild:

Bild
Mein Interface Verzeihnis

So, eine kleine Liste der Addons folgt:


*AF_ToggleBags* Alle Taschen öffnen sich beim Händler

*AF_Tooltip* Schönere Tooltips
Slash Commands (positioning):
/aftt topleft
/aftt top
/aftt topright
/aftt left
/aftt center
/aftt right
/aftt bottomleft
/aftt bottom
/aftt bottomright
/aftt mouse : follow cursor
/aftt clear : remove any positioning that this mod places, allowing the use of other tooltip placement mods.


*LootLink*
Datenbank der Items
Slash Commands
/ll
/ll Scan im Auctionhaus eingeben um Datenbak zu aktualisieren

*Auctioneer*  zeigt erweiterete Tooltips an auch basierend auf die Lootlink Datenbank.

Wichtig: Bevor ein Auktionshaus besucht wird, unbedingt /ll scan eingeben und im AH dann auf durchsuchen klicken!

*BankStatement* zeigt Inhalt der Bank überall an

/bs

*bc_QuestTextFade* läßt die Qiesttexte schnell fertigsein

*BibToolbars* 7 frei konfigurierbare 10er Toolbars

*BigMinimap* ermöglicht das vergößern der Minimap, muss man ein Tastaturkürzel für vergeben

*fishinfo* mit /fi wird eine Liste der Fische angezeigt und wo man die fischen kann. Fischinfo fängt an sich die Fische nachdem man es installiert hat zu merken.

*Gatherer*
Zeigt reagenzen die man sammelt auf der Minimap an

/gatherer toggle

*Jotter* kleines Notizbuch

/jt

*MapCoords* zeiht Koordinaten auf Main Map an

*MapNotes* ermöglich hinzufügen von koordinaten auf dem main map.

*QuestHistory* zeigt schon erledigte Quests an

/qh

*QuickCash* zeigt aktuelles Geld auf Mainscreen

*RightSideBar* eine weitere Leiste am rechten Seitenrand


*TellTarget* mit /tt das aktuelle Ziel zuflüstern.

*WeaponSets* ermöglicht daß schnelle umschalten zwischen verschiedenen Waffenkonfigurationen. Auch hier muss ein Tastaturkürzel festgelegt werden.

Viel spaß.


----------



## LAJU (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Coole Addons die jeder haben sollte*



			
				Vordack am 25.02.2005 11:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Interface Verzeihnis



^^ was sind denn die "accountlogin.lua" und die "questlog.lua" für dateien, in den verzeichnissen FrameXML und GlueXML?


und... ich habe mir mal die COSMOS UI installiert (die release und die alpha). beide funzzten net  WoW hat mir gemeldet, daß das interface veraltet sei und ich konnte nur LÖSCHEN (was automatisch zum neuen patchen auf die original WoW version führte) oder BEENDEN wählen.

hat jemand eine ahnung, was ich tun muss, um die COSMOS UI zum laufen zu bringen ohne daß WoW meckert? ich meine, daß einie user die UI auch in der deutsch lokalisierten version nutzen.... also müsste es schon irgendwie gehen.

thx vorab!


----------



## Worrel (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Coole Addons die jeder haben sollte*



			
				LAJU am 25.02.2005 11:25 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> hat jemand eine ahnung, was ich tun muss, um die COSMOS UI zum laufen zu bringen ohne daß WoW meckert? ...


Mindestens müssen alle .TOC Dateien in dem /Interface/AddOns Unterverzeichnissen in der ersten Zeile die aktuelle Spielversion angegeben haben.

Aber irgendwas muß man an dem /Interface/FrameXML Ordner auch noch ändern, damit das funzt. Tippe mal darauf, daß man die entsprechenden Dateien aus den WoW Dateien neu extrahieren muß ...

Hier soll's auch noch 'ne Lösung dazu geben

PS: _accountlogin.lua_ wird was zum automatischen Login sein (für Passwortvergesser    )


----------



## Vordack (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Coole Addons die jeder haben sollte*



			
				LAJU am 25.02.2005 11:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Vordack am 25.02.2005 11:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Framexml k.A: das Verzeichnis stellt WOW selber her.

Die GlueXML ist ein Mod daß den Beutzernamen auf der Loginseite speichert und  somit daß ständige eingeben des eigenen Namens aufhebt

Wenn man die Zeile in der datei Accountlogin.lua im GlueXML Dir

*AccountLoginPasswordEditetText("");* verändert und zwischen die "" sein Passwort eingibt muss man auch das Passwort nicht erneut eingeben.


----------



## Iceman (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Coole Addons die jeder haben sollte*



			
				Vordack am 25.02.2005 11:05 schrieb:
			
		

> So, da manche der Addons nicht so funktionierten wie gedacht und cih mittlerweile mehr Erfahrung habe hier eine neue Liste samt Bild:
> 
> Bild



Ist mir viel zu überladen 3 fette Leisten die auch noch zur Hälfte leer sind 

Achja, viele der Addons die du hier beschreibst sind in Cosmos auch enthalten. Ich komme mit Cosmos bisher eigentlich sehr gut klar, hab mir nur das Sell Value Addon zusätzlich draufgezogen.
Das Öffnen aller Taschen hab ich auf eine Taste gebunden damit ich auch einfach mal so in die Taschen schauen kann und beim Händler dann nochmal auf diese zu drücken ist ja kein Ding 

Mein Interface sieht momentan so aus: Bild


----------



## Loosa (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Coole Addons die jeder haben sollte*

Wobei Cosmos aber als einziges Addon soviel Probleme macht. Glaube weil es diese Frame.xml Dateien veraendert.
Bei allen anderen Addons kann man einfach im Loginscreen die Versionsueberpruefung abschalten. Hab' den Link gerade nicht da, aber Blizzard raet davon ab das Autoupdate Tool zu benutzen.


----------



## Vordack (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Coole Addons die jeder haben sollte*



			
				Iceman am 25.02.2005 11:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Vordack am 25.02.2005 11:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist ja daß schöne an dem Mod, wenn einer nur 2 Leisten haben will, kann er die dritte im Handumdrehen rausnehmen.

Mich nervt es immer wenn ich neue Spells bekomme Platzangst kriegen zu müssen, deswegen habe ich von vornerein mir genug Platz beschafft und gebe mir so Zeit mich an die Anordnung zu gewöhnen. Ich hasse es wenn man sich grad an eine Anordnung gewöhnt hat und man wegen Platzmangn dann wieder was ändern muss.

Zum Thema daß die meisten in Cosmos auch enthalten sind stimme ich nict ganz zu. Ich habe Cosmos auch auprobiert, war auch schön, nur zu überladen mit viel zu unnützem Krams.

Jeder hat so seine Meinung 
 

Cya,


----------



## Rabowke (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Coole Addons die jeder haben sollte*

bin ich der einzige der denkt, das cosmos gehörig den spielspass versaut?


----------



## Iceman (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Coole Addons die jeder haben sollte*



			
				Vordack am 25.02.2005 11:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Mich nervt es immer wenn ich neue Spells bekomme Platzangst kriegen zu müssen, deswegen habe ich von vornerein mir genug Platz beschafft und gebe mir so Zeit mich an die Anordnung zu gewöhnen. Ich hasse es wenn man sich grad an eine Anordnung gewöhnt hat und man wegen Platzmangn dann wieder was ändern muss.



Wieviel Spells brauchst du denn? 
Ok, als Magier braucht man sicherlich nen paar mehr als ein Druide, aber im allgemeinen sind die späteren Spells zum größten Teil verbesserte Varianten der alten und dann ersetze ich die alten Varianten normalerweise. Lediglich Heilspells nutze ich mehrere um auch mal etwas weniger heilen zu können.



			
				Vordack am 25.02.2005 11:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Thema daß die meisten in Cosmos auch enthalten sind stimme ich nict ganz zu. Ich habe Cosmos auch auprobiert, war auch schön, nur zu überladen mit viel zu unnützem Krams.



Überladen ist es sicherlich, aber dafür gibts ja nen umfangreiches Menü worüber man alles einstellen kann. Ich benutze auch maximal 15% der Fähigkeiten von Cosmos einfach weils mir reicht.



			
				Rabowke am 25.02.2005 12:09 schrieb:
			
		

> bin ich der einzige der denkt, das cosmos gehörig den spielspass versaut?



Irgendwelche Begrüdungen oder so? Zumindestens bei mir sorgt Cosmos erstmal für mehr Spielspaß, einerseits gibts ohne dieses keinen ordentlichen Bufftimer (shame on Blizzard), die second Bar möchte ich nicht mehr missen und das man nicht immer endlos warten muss bis sich Quests aufgebaut haben ist fein. 
Viel mehr der Möglichkeiten von Cosmos nutze ich auch nicht.
Und im Endeffekt ist Cosmos ja auch nur eine Sammlung von Erweiterungen, die du dir problemlos auch so zusammensuchen könntest.


----------



## Worrel (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Coole Addons die jeder haben sollte*



			
				Iceman am 25.02.2005 12:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Vordack am 25.02.2005 11:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spells habe ich als Hexenmeister aber auch genug:

- 3 Spells, die über längere Zeit dem Gegner Schaden zufügen
- Lebens-, Mana und Seelensteinabsauger (Seelensteine braucht man zB zum Beschwören des Leerwandlers)
- 1 schattenschadenzauber
- 1 Flächenzauber (Feuerregen)
- Furcht (um Feinde temporär aus dem Kampf zu scheuchen)
- einen Schadenszauber, der neben dem zugefügten Schaden auch den Aggrowert erhöht

Die habe ich auf den Shortcuts 1-´ weil ich da schnell dran kommen muß.

Dann habe ich eine Leiste, auf der Erste Hilfe Bandagen, Heil- & Manatränke, essen und Gesundheitsstein sind.

Dann noch eine Leiste mit den häufigsten Emotes.

- und dann sind da noch die ganzen Sachen, die man zwischen den Kämofen machen kann, als da wären:
Kräuteranzeige, Ver- & Entzaubern, Erste Hilfe, Kochen, Ruhestein, 3 verschiedene Dämonen beschwören, Unterwasseratmen, Rüstung erhöhen, Teleportierzauber, Auge von Kilrog, Gesundheitsstein  & Reinkarnationsstein herstellen, Health in Mana Umwandler.

- sind also ca. 40 Spells, die ich alle regelmäßig brauche.

Und dabei ist noch zu bedenken, daß manche MOBs immun gegen bestimmte Schaden sind, da kann ich dann beispielsweise meine ganzen Feuerzauber einpacken ...


----------



## Vordack (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Coole Addons die jeder haben sollte*

Also wir Worrel geschrieben hat gibt es sehr viele Buttons die man in die Iconleisten reinpacken kann.

Ich habe jetzt trotzdem wg. den  visuellen Reizen der Spielwelt die rechte Sidebar entfernt, in Moment reichen mir die unteren Buttons aus.

Auf der linken Seite habe ich primär Buttons die ich häufig verwende, also im Kampf/ für Tränke, währen ich auf der rechten Seite icons habe die ich nur sporadisch verwende (Macros, Kochkunst usw.)

Die siebte Leiste habe ich versteckt, und da sind Icons drauf die ich auf die Maustasten verlinkt habe (Teleport, Manaschild, Feuerschild).


----------



## Stiller_Meister (1. März 2005)

*AW: Coole Addons die jeder haben sollte*

Hi Leute

da ich jetzt einen Level20 Tauren kriger und einen Levl 18 Zwergen priester habe, wollte ich mir für die ganzen Fähigkeiten Cosmos saugen. Da ich aber gelesen habe, dass es ziemlich überladen ist, habe ich mir dank Vordacks zusammenstellung mal Flexbar gesaugt, im Interface Verzeichnis einen Ordner Namens Addons erstellt, dadrinnen nochmal einen ordnern namens Flexbar und darin sind dann die ganzen Daten.
wie aber aktiviere ich das Tool? bis jetzt habe ich keine zusätzlichen Buttons worein ich meine Fähigkeiten bzw. Zauber ziehen kann, wie geht das?


thx
Stiller-Meister


----------



## Vordack (1. März 2005)

*AW: Coole Addons die jeder haben sollte*



			
				Stiller_Meister am 01.03.2005 14:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute
> 
> da ich jetzt einen Level20 Tauren kriger und einen Levl 18 Zwergen priester habe, wollte ich mir für die ganzen Fähigkeiten Cosmos saugen. Da ich aber gelesen habe, dass es ziemlich überladen ist, habe ich mir dank Vordacks zusammenstellung mal Flexbar gesaugt, im Interface Verzeichnis einen Ordner Namens Addons erstellt, dadrinnen nochmal einen ordnern namens Flexbar und darin sind dann die ganzen Daten.
> wie aber aktiviere ich das Tool? bis jetzt habe ich keine zusätzlichen Buttons worein ich meine Fähigkeiten bzw. Zauber ziehen kann, wie geht das?
> ...



Also wenn du im Chat Menu einfach

/Flexbar eingibst erscheint eine Liste der Befehle die Du eingeb musst um weietr Hilfe zu bekommen.

z.B.

/Flexbar Grouphelp
gint Dir die Befehle die Du zum Gruppieren der Buttons brauchst

usw.

dann musst Du sie anwenden.

z.B.

/Flexbar Show Button=1-10 oder so sollte Dir die Buttons 1-10 anzeigen so daß Du Sachen reinziehen kannst.

Dann kannst du sie einzeln bewegen wenn Du die obere rechte Ecke Klickst und ziehst.

/Flexbar Hide Button=1-10 versteckt sie wieder

Guck Die auch mal die Groupoptions an denn da steht wie man Gruppen von Buttons erstellt die man dann zusammen bewegen kann und wieman Horizontale Leisten einfach anlegt.

Viel Glück.

P.S. Ich finde die BIB Toolbars einfacher und auch sehr gut.


----------



## Loosa (1. März 2005)

*AW: Coole Addons die jeder haben sollte*

Da waere noch hinzuzufuegen, dass WoW Addons automatisch deaktiviert werden, wenn sie nicht der neuesten Version entsprechen. Beim Login Screen (oder Character Screen?) gibt's aber einen Knopf Addons (links unten). Dort kann man die Versionsueberpruefung ausschalten. Dann sollten auch veraltete Plugins noch (mehr oder weniger) gut funktionieren


----------



## Worrel (2. März 2005)

*AW: Coole Addons die jeder haben sollte*



			
				Loosa am 01.03.2005 18:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Da waere noch hinzuzufuegen, dass WoW Addons automatisch deaktiviert werden, wenn sie nicht der neuesten Version entsprechen. Beim Login Screen (oder Character Screen?) gibt's aber einen Knopf Addons (links unten). Dort kann man die Versionsueberpruefung ausschalten. Dann sollten auch veraltete Plugins noch (mehr oder weniger) gut funktionieren


... oder man ändert in den TOC Dateien einfach die Versionsnummer (momentan 4216)

_Oh, das hab ich ja weiter oben schon geschrieben ... _


----------



## Vordack (4. März 2005)

*AW: Coole Addons die jeder haben sollte*

Mein neues Interface nähert der Fertigstellung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist es wenn man niemanden anvisiert hat und einfach durch die Gegend läuft. 

So wie man einen Gegner anvisiert erscheint die Kampfgruppe, wo alle Spells drin sind die man zum Kämpfen braucht: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat man keinen Gegner mehr anvisiert, verschwindet die Gruppe. Sie erscheint auch wenn man Freunde anvisiert, das erleichtert das Umtaushen der Gegenstände in den Slots. 

So, eine Main Bar gibt es nicht mehr, dafür erscheint, wenn man mit der Maus oben an den Bildschirrand geht, diese Leiste: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sie beinhaltet die wichtigen Buttons der Mainmenubar, allerdings als Makros. Sie verschwindet wenn die Maus die Gruppe verläßt. 

Das gleiche verhalten hat die weite Gruppe die ich verwende um Sachen wie Skills, Makros, oder so aufzubewahren: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Endgültig ist diese Config noch nicht, ich brauche jetzt Zeit um sie auszutesten. 

Das ist natürlich mit der Flexbar gemacht. 

Was habe ich sonst noch? 

Togglebags um alle Taschen zu öffnen wenn man handelt. 
AF_Tooltip = Tooltips anders darstellen
Alphamap = transparent Karte einblenden während ma läuft
Auctioneer = Erweiterte Itemtips anzeigen
Die AVG XP Plus Leiste  = Erweiterte XP Leiste
Bankstatement = Bankinhalt überall anzeigen lassen
Questtextfade = Quests schnell anzeigen lassen
BibDragBars = Sachen wie Die Minimap bewegen zu lassen
Fishinfo = s.o.
Jotter = Notizblock
LootLink = Datenbank für Auctioneer
MapCoords = Koordinaten anzeigen auf Main Map
MapNotes = Notizen auf Karte ermöglichen und an andere senden
MiniGroup = siehe Bilder, neues Char Fenster und Gruppenfester
QuestHistory = erledigte Quests anzeigen lassen
QuickCash = Geld auf dem Hauptbildschirm anzeigen lassen
TellTarget = Ziel direkt ansprechen
WeaponSets = zwischen verschieden Waffenconfigs per Tastendruck wechseln

Ach ja, und anstelle der Bagleiste habe ich ein Makro erstellt daß alle Bags öffnet, zugewiesen auf die Taste 'B', was sonst, hehe. 

So, noch ein paar kleine die z.B. die Mainbar hiden oder das Questfenster vergößern.

Ich bin relativ zufrieden, werde die nächsten Tage mal einen dauertest machen und evtl. noch dies oder das ändern. 

Cya,


----------



## Rabowke (4. März 2005)

*AW: Coole Addons die jeder haben sollte*



			
				Vordack am 04.03.2005 08:10 schrieb:
			
		

> *moddingdeluxe*



_we have a cheater in here ..._
 

spass, das wär mir alles zuviel aufwand. zu meiner schande muss ich gestehen das ich auch cosmos installiert habe. allerdings benutze ich lediglich den questtracker sowie die funktion, das questtexte schnell angezeigt werden.


----------



## Vordack (4. März 2005)

*AW: Coole Addons die jeder haben sollte*



			
				Rabowke am 04.03.2005 08:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Vordack am 04.03.2005 08:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL   

Zu meiner Verteidigung muß ich dagen daß ich eigentlich nur Addons installiert habe die den Desktop verschönern/ aufbessern.

Sachen wie den Auctioneer usw. geben mir nur Infos schneller den die ich sowieso bekommen könnte und Fishing Info z.B. notiert für mich nur das was ich mir merken könnte. Ich sehe nicht wie mir mein Interface irgendwelche vorteile verschafft.

Ich mag halt wenn ich rumlaufe möglichst viel von der Spielwelt sehen 

P.S. Mir ist klar daß Du nur spaß gemacht hast


----------



## Rabowke (4. März 2005)

*AW: Coole Addons die jeder haben sollte*



			
				Vordack am 04.03.2005 08:58 schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. Mir ist klar daß Du nur spaß gemacht hast


so wars ja auch gemeint  ( was ein beklopptes smilie )
kennst du event. einen weg bei einer auktion MEHR infos über einen gegenstand preiszugeben? z.b. leute die gegenstände verzaubern sind doch echt auf das /yell angewiesen  

wenn du da einen kleinen insider tipp hast, immer raus damit.


----------



## Worrel (4. März 2005)

*AW: Coole Addons die jeder haben sollte*



			
				Rabowke am 04.03.2005 09:04 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> kennst du event. einen weg bei einer auktion MEHR infos über einen gegenstand preiszugeben? z.b. leute die gegenstände verzaubern sind doch echt auf das /yell angewiesen
> 
> wenn du da einen kleinen insider tipp hast, immer raus damit.


Meinst du im Auktionshaus ?

Schon mal den Mauszeiger über das Icon drübergehalten ? 

Falls nicht: Welche Informationen fehlen dir denn ?


Nützliche AddOns:
*Quest Announcer*
Das Tool teilt der Party automatisch mit, wie viele der Questgegenstände man aufgenonnem hat.
Es entfällt also das ständige : "_Wieviel noch ?_"

*Atlas*
Zeigt ingame Karten von Instanzen mit Positionen spezifischer Gegner an. (noch nicht alle verfügbar)

*Karma*
Mitspielerverwaltung und -bewertung (nur für eigene Zwecke)


----------



## Rabowke (4. März 2005)

*AW: Coole Addons die jeder haben sollte*



			
				Worrel am 04.03.2005 11:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 04.03.2005 09:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich meine eher das anbieten von dienstleistungen. ein entchanter bietet ja nur seine dienste an, im regelfall hat derjenige der z.b. blauen glow will seine eigene waffe die er benutzen will 

im moment ist es doch so das die verzauberer wie marktschreier irgendwo rumstehen und per /yell alles vollspammen. ich dachte das koennte man eleganter lösen.


----------



## Vordack (4. März 2005)

*AW: Coole Addons die jeder haben sollte*



			
				Rabowke am 04.03.2005 11:27 schrieb:
			
		

> im moment ist es doch so das die verzauberer wie marktschreier irgendwo rumstehen und per /yell alles vollspammen. ich dachte das koennte man eleganter lösen.



Also mittlerweile sind ja sehr viele Spieler in Gilden, und aus meiner Erfahrung gibt es immer Verzauberer die innerhalb der Gilde die Sachen kostenlos verzaubern/wasauchimmer.

Dewegen glaube ich daß es sich kaum rentieren würde eine Dienstleistung im AH zu verkaufen, gerade weil sich dort dann auch jeder konkurieren würde.

Und was hast Du gegen Marktschreier (LOL)?

Ich bringe glaube ich das ganze Wirtschaftssystem in WOW durcheinander, denn es haben mich schon öfters fremde angesprochen nach dem Motto "Hast Du Wolle". Wenn ich Ihnen dan 5 St. gegeben hatte und sie fragen "Was willste dafür" und ich mit "nichts" antworte dann gucken die immer ganz dumm


----------



## Worrel (4. März 2005)

*AW: Coole Addons die jeder haben sollte*



			
				Vordack am 04.03.2005 11:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bringe glaube ich das ganze Wirtschaftssystem in WOW durcheinander, denn es haben mich schon öfters fremde angesprochen nach dem Motto "Hast Du Wolle". Wenn ich Ihnen dan 5 St. gegeben hatte und sie fragen "Was willste dafür" und ich mit "nichts" antworte dann gucken die immer ganz dumm


- SO bringst du es nie zum Wollgroßhändler


----------



## Vordack (4. März 2005)

*AW: Coole Addons die jeder haben sollte*



			
				Worrel am 04.03.2005 11:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Vordack am 04.03.2005 11:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, nicht zum Wollgroßhändler, aber mit Deine Hilfe bald zum Kräuterimperium *g

*Friedensblumen für alle!!!!!*


----------



## Worrel (4. März 2005)

*AW: Coole Addons die jeder haben sollte*



			
				Vordack am 04.03.2005 11:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Worrel am 04.03.2005 11:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Peace, brother ...



Spoiler



no spam here ...


----------



## chief-harkness (4. März 2005)

*AW: Coole Addons die jeder haben sollte*

Tut mir leid - ich bin kein großer Fan all dieser Addons.

Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich denke das sie hilfreich sind - und wer sie installiert wird von mir nicht schief angeschaut...

Allerdings bin ich der Meinung, dass all diese Tools nur was für Powerleveler sind. Es kommt mir persönlich einfach falsch vor, in einem Rollenspiel Karten zu besitzen, die dir genau sagen, wo jeder NPC zu finden ist oder Infos wieviel was wert ist, etc.
Das ist einfach nicht meine Art zu spielen. Ich verlasse mich da lieber auf mich selbst. Erkunde die Landstriche, etc. und brauche dabei einfach etwas mehr Zeit. 

Das macht natürlich für Leute die beispielsweise von Diablo zu WoW gewechselt haben keinen Sinn. Denn da (und das gefiel mir natürlich auch) ging es nur um Items, Items, Items und Monster schnetzeln, schnetzeln, schnetzeln.  Die machen das jetzt natürlich nicht anders und scheren sich kein bisschen um die RP-Aspekte von WoW.

Ich sehe das in dieser Hinsicht anders - aber wie gesagt: Jeder spielt so wie es einem am meisten Spass macht...hehe.

Und wenn ich mal einen Fehler mache, weil ich was zu billig verkauft, zu teuer eingekauft, mich verlaufen habe, etc. dann fluche ich kurz und freue mich dann aber um so mehr wenn mal was klappt. 

Daher werde ich wohl nie eines der Addons installieren. Und die Dinge die Blizzard mit dem nächsten Content-Patch hinzufügen will, langen mir schon völlig.


----------



## Vordack (7. März 2005)

*AW: Coole Addons die jeder haben sollte*



			
				chief-harkness am 04.03.2005 18:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Tut mir leid - ich bin kein großer Fan all dieser Addons.



Err.... ja. (meine erste Reaktion auf Deinen Post).



> Allerdings bin ich der Meinung, dass all diese Tools nur was für Powerleveler sind. Es kommt mir persönlich einfach falsch vor, in einem Rollenspiel Karten zu besitzen, die dir genau sagen, wo jeder NPC zu finden ist [/q}
> 
> Diese Karte(n) musst Du mir als Addon noch zeigen. Wenn man Lösungen sucht ist Thodbot die Lösung (Internetseite).
> 
> ...


----------



## Worrel (7. März 2005)

*AW: Coole Addons die jeder haben sollte*



			
				Vordack am 07.03.2005 08:36 schrieb:
			
		

> chief-harkness am 04.03.2005 18:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Für die Instanzen wäre das *Atlas*. Hier eine Beispielkarte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da finde ich das aber auch legitim, da Instanzen schon mal _Stunden_ dauern und das für manche an der Grenze des zeitlich machbaren liegt, so daß man direkt weiß, wo man lang muß.

Auch viele andere Addons verderben mir nicht den Spielspaß, sondern _verbessern_ das Spiel.

- wieso muß ich beispielsweise beim Lehrer immer erst die unlernbaren Fähigkeiten ausblenden, um mir die drei anzeigen zu lassen, die ich lernen kann ? ( Available Only )
- wieso gibt es keinen Kurzbefehl, um ausgewählte Charaktere anzuwhispern ? ( TellTarget )
- Wieso gibt es kein übersichtlicheres Inventar ? ( Allinone Inventory, Advanced Bags )
- Wieso kann ich das Plündern- und/oder das Inventarfenster nicht verschieben ? (Besonders lästig, wenn man zB mehrere Muscheln öffnet  )  ( QuickLoot )

- Auch informativere Anzeigen, beispielsweise, wie lange denn die Zauber auf mich noch wirken, selbstgesetzte Punkte und Notizen auf der Map, oder eine Datenbank über Spieler, mit denen man schon mal zusammen gespielt hat, inkl. Bewertungen (nur für mich einsehbar) ( Karma ) finde ich äußerst sinnvoll.

- und dann gibt es noch die übersichtlicheren Interfacelayouts. Das Standardinterface ist ja ganz schön, doch habe ich mit Level 30 schon mehr als 40 Buttons mit verschiedenen Spells und Aktionen, die mit dem Standardinterface nicht wirklich schnell zu erreichen sind. Mit dem Gypsymod beispielsweise habe ich zwei Buttonsets à 20 Buttons, die ich auf 1 Knopfdruck umschalten kann + 5 feststehende Buttons. Und die nehmen ca. 3/4 des Platzes des ursprünglichen Interfaces ein ...

Also für mich ist die Spielbedienung durch die Addons wesentlich angenehmer geworden und steigert dadurch meinen Spielspaß.


----------



## Vordack (7. März 2005)

*AW: Coole Addons die jeder haben sollte*



			
				Worrel am 07.03.2005 10:57 schrieb:
			
		

> text



... ganz zu schweigen von dem Questannouncer der jedem Gruppenmitglied zeigt wie viele Items/Monster man schon für eine Quest kill/hat/brauch.


----------



## Rabowke (7. März 2005)

*AW: Coole Addons die jeder haben sollte*



			
				Vordack am 07.03.2005 11:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Worrel am 07.03.2005 10:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich war auch eine zeitlang erklärter gegner von cosmos, muss aber sagen das ich es jetzt installiert habe und recht glücklich über diese funktionen bin.
aktiviert sind lediglich

- questtracker ( kommt eh im nächsten patch  )
- zeitfunktion im chat fenster
- questannouncer ( goldig ! )
- restzeit der buff's ( hilfreich beim pala spell: Urteil )
- questfade, das questtexte schnell angezeigt werden ( sinnvoll beim questshare )

das wars. mehr brauch man(n) nicht bzw. nimmt der rest etwas von der "komplexität" ( was ein begriff im zusammenhang mit wow *g* ). wo bleibt der reiz des spielens wenn ich einstellen kann unter 10% hp trinke automatisch einen health-trank *gähn*. nichts ist geiler als von einem mate inner instanz kurz vorm boss im skype vollgeblöckt zu werden "nun heil mich doch ..." und man selber ganz lässig "ruhig ..." erwiedern kann, und ist selber erstaunt das sein health-spell in letzter nano-sekunde kam. DAS ist wow


----------



## Vordack (7. März 2005)

*AW: Coole Addons die jeder haben sollte*



			
				Rabowke am 07.03.2005 11:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Vordack am 07.03.2005 11:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, Autopotion hab ich mal probiert und schnell wieder rausgeschmissen.

Leider gehen seit kurzem bei mir Questhistory und Autobag nicht mehr, lag wohl am Update oder was weiss ich.


----------



## viktorsport (7. März 2005)

*AW: Coole Addons die jeder haben sollte*

Vordak! Deine Tipps sind echt sehr hilfreich!
Kannst du bitte eine aktuelle Liste von Tolls in deinem nächsten Post anhängen, weil deine alte Liste nicht mehr aktuell ist, also die versionen passen nicht zueinander! ich wäre sehr dankbar!


----------



## Vordack (7. März 2005)

*AW: Coole Addons die jeder haben sollte*



			
				viktorsport am 07.03.2005 19:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Vordak! Deine Tipps sind echt sehr hilfreich!
> Kannst du bitte eine aktuelle Liste von Tolls in deinem nächsten Post anhängen, weil deine alte Liste nicht mehr aktuell ist, also die versionen passen nicht zueinander! ich wäre sehr dankbar!



Klar, ich mache bald ne neue Liste, am WE vielleicht. Aber die Versionen ist kein Problem. Installiere die Addons, dann beim Loginscreen bei dem Addons Button ist oben ein Häkchen "Auf Versionskompatibilität überprüfen". Nimm den Haken raus und alles müßte ganz normal funktionieren.


Und die Links die ich da hingesetzt habe schicken dich zur Download Page der Mods, da kannst Du immer die neuesten runterladen.

Endlich krieg ich auch mal Lob und nicht immer nur Bechwerden *g

Cya,


----------



## Vordack (8. März 2005)

*AW: Coole Addons die jeder haben sollte*

So, ich habe mal wieder einige Addons die ich ganz gut Finde.

Die Flexbar 1.3 ist ganz gut. Sie ermöglicht einem ca. 100 Buttons frei anzuordnen, ein bzw. auszublenden und noch viel mehr.

Ein Beginner Guide ist hier http://forums-de.wow-europe.com/thread.aspx?fn=wow-interface-de&t=1565&p=1&tmp=1#post1565

und hier die komplette Hilfe http://therealorang.com/download/FlexBarHelp.htm

Hier die wichtigsten Funktionen:

Im Chat Fenster eintippen:

*/Flexbar Show Button=1-10* zeigt Knöpfe 1-10 ungeordnet an.

Diese kann man je nach belieben bewegen in dem man oben links am Knopf so ne durchistige „Flagge“ anklickt und den Button zieht.

Um die Buttons wieder zu verstecken

*/Flexbar Hide Button=1-10*

Um die Buttons 1-10 zu gruppieren damit man sie als Gruppe bewegen kann:

*/Flexbar Group Button=1-10 Anchor=1*

Der Anchor muß ein Button in der Gruppe sein und ist praktisch die Gruppen ID.

Jetzt haben wir eine Gruppe von Buttons. Um sie wieder aufzulösen:

*FlexBar UnGroup Group=1-10*

Aber was kann man muit der Gruppe tun?

Eine Horizontale Leiste macht man so:

*/FlexBar HorizontalGroup Group=1*

Eine Vertikale so:

* /FlexBar VerticalGroup Group=1*

Wenn ich Buttons 37-40 Gruppiere und Anchor 37 wähle dann muss anstatt der 1 in den obigen Beispielen logischerweise die 37 stehen.

Einen Button Kreis macht man so, habe ich allerdings noch nicht probiert:

*/FlexBar CircleGroup Group=1*

Um Verhindern daß man Buttons aus Versehen bewegt dies eintippen:

*/FlexBar Lock Button=1-10*

Um sie wieder zu bewegen:

*/FlexBar Unlock Button=1-10*

Um seine Button Anordnung zu speichern:

*/FlexBar LoadProfile Profile='profile'*

und zu laden:

*/FlexBar SaveProfile Profile='profile'*

So, das sind die Hauptbefehle, mehr seht ihr in der kompletten Hilfe wo der Link oben steht.

Es gibt nämlich noch schöne Sachen, wie zum Beispiel die Buttonleiste auszublenden und nur anzuzeigen wenn die Mouse sich über sie bewegt. Das macht man so:

{b]/Flexbar Show Group=1 On='MouseEnterGroup' Target=1[/b]
{b]/Flexbar Hide Group=1 On='MousseLeaveGroup' Target=1[/b]

Um die Buttons nur anzuzeigen wenn man ein Ziel hat (gut für z.B. eine Combat Leiste) macht man folgendes:

*/Flexbar Show Group=1 On='Gaintarget'*
*/Flexbar Hide Group=1 On='Losttarget'*

So, viel Spaß


----------



## Vordack (8. März 2005)

*AW: Coole Addons die jeder haben sollte*

Andere hilfreiche Addons:

Avg XP Bar – fügt einen Erfahrungsbalken hinzu der mehr Infos bietet und frei Bewegbar ist.

Weaponsets – ermöglicht es mehr Waffenkonfigurationen zu haben und sie per Tastendruck zu wechseln. Tasten müssen in der Tastaturbelegung belegt werden (1ne fürs Menu, 1ne zum wechseln)

AF Tooltip – erweiterte Tolltips von Gegnern und so anzeigen. Die Befehle:

Slash Commands (positioning):
/aftt topleft
/aftt top
/aftt topright
/aftt left
/aftt center
/aftt right
/aftt bottomleft
/aftt bottom
/aftt bottomright
/aftt mouse : follow cursor

BIB Drag Bags – erlaubt es die Taschen position zu verändern

BIB Drag Bars – erlaubt es die Leisten (Mainbar??? habe ich nämlich nicht) und Minimp zu bewegen.

Tool um einzige Leisten zu verstecken und bewegen – benutze ich nur um die Mainbar auszublenden, so /hideit mainbar

Dies sind die Befehle:

/scaleit
/moveit
/hideit
/openit

z.B. /hideit eingeben um die vershschiedenen Möglichkeiten anzuzeigen. Wenn die Bar weg ist und man den Befehl noch mal eingibt erscheint sie wieder, eignet sich also wunderbar für ein Makro.

So, das war erst mal.

Was ich in meinem aktuellen Konfig gemacht habe ist die Mainbar zu Hiden, die Bars unten mit Flexbar so einzustellen daß die Linke nur erscheint wenn ich ein Ziel ausgewählt habe (eine 3x12 Button Gruppe), also für Kampfaktionen

die rechte Gruppe nur anzuzeigen wenn ich mit der Maus rübergehe, für normale Sachen wie Kräutersuche oder Kochen oder so

oben noch eine 10 Buttonleiste die sich nur einblendet wenn ich mit der Maus rübergehe für Makros die z.B. das Charakterfenster oder so anzeigen, als Ersatz für die Mainbar.

Meine Minimap habe ich an den unteren Bildschirmrand in die Mitte bewegt und über ihr sind noch 5 Buttons die immer da sind, wo Flächenkampfspells drauf sind für die man kein Ziel braucht.

Die Makros für die einzelnen Mainbar Ereignisse kann ich euch jetzt nicht geben da ich sie nur zu Hause habe, aber die und einen Makro um alle Taschen gleichzeitig zu öffnen rieche ich nach.


----------



## Vordack (8. März 2005)

*AW: Coole Addons die jeder haben sollte*

So, ich glaube ich habe die Makros gefunden die man braucht um die Mainbar zu erstezen:

Im Chat /Macro eingeben

Nuers Makro mit Bild un Namen erstellen, als Text folgenden eingeben:

/script ToggleBackpack(); 
/script ToggleBag(1); 
/script ToggleBag(2); 
/script ToggleBag(3); 
/script ToggleBag(41); 

Dieses Makro öffnet bzw. schliesst alle Bags.

/script ToggleCharacter("PaperDollFrame");

Dieses ist fürs Charfenster.

/Script ToggleFriendsFrame();

Dieses öffnet den Social Frame

/Script ToggleTalentFrame();

Dieses öffnet den Talent Frame

/Script ToggleSpellBook(BOOKTYPE_SPELL);

Dieses Das Spellboock und Fertigkeiten

/Script ToggleQuestLog(); 

Dieses das Questbuch

Ich hoffe dies stimmt alles so. Somit ist die Mainbar überflüssig und man kann sie komplett ausbelenden wenn man will, da man die wichitgen Funktionen auf Makros legen kann.

Wenn hier was nicht stimmt ändere ich es nachher wenn ich zuhause bin.


----------



## Worrel (8. März 2005)

*AW: Coole Addons die jeder haben sollte*



			
				Vordack am 08.03.2005 09:58 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> /script ToggleBag(41); ...


41 ?

Kann man eigentlich verhindern, daß beim Öffnen eines Händlerfensters automatisch der Rucksack geöffnet wird ?


----------



## Vordack (8. März 2005)

*AW: Coole Addons die jeder haben sollte*



			
				Worrel am 08.03.2005 12:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Vordack am 08.03.2005 09:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Menno, 3x habe ich alles überprüft, ist mir aber doch was durchgerutscht *g. Soll natürlich nur 4 heissen.

Zu Deiner Frage, es geht bestimmt, weiss nur nicht wie, es gibt ein Mod dass alle BAgs automatisch beim Händler öffnet, das müßte man ein wenig modifizieren.


----------



## Tom_Borovskis (8. März 2005)

*AW: Coole Addons die jeder haben sollte*

Dieser Thread verdient es, angepinnt zu werden.
Bitte unbedingt (auf diesem hohen Niveau) fortführen!


----------



## Vordack (8. März 2005)

*AW: Coole Addons die jeder haben sollte*

So, hier habe ich die Macros aus mienem Spiel kopiert:

ALLE TASCHEN ÖFFNEN/SCHLIESSEN:



> /script OpenBackpack();
> /script OpenAllBags();



CHAR FENSTER ANZEIGEN



> /script ToggleCharacter("PaperDollFrame");



SOCIAL FENSTER



> /script ToggleFriendsFrame();



QUESTLOG



> /script ToggleQuestLog();



ZAUBERBUCH



> /script ToggleSpellBook(BOOKTYPE_SPELL);



TALENTBAUM



> /script ToggleTalentFrame();



Wenn man Flexbar benutzt ist es hilfteich wenn man erweiterte Regeln erstellt zu sehen was für Triggers wann passieren, dann sieht man z.B. wenn man die Maus über einen Button bewegt welche Nummer der Button heisst, hierfür 2 Makros, eins um die Triggrs zu zeigen und eins um sie wieder auszublenden:



> /script FBDisplayEvent=true



und



> /script FBDisplayEvent=nil



So, das wars erst mal, viel spaß.


----------



## Vordack (15. März 2005)

*AW: Coole Addons die jeder haben sollte*

So, ein neues UI ist im Anmarsch.   

Da ich einen zweiten Charakter, einen Jäger erstellt habe war es mit wichtig für den eine andere Konfiguration zu habe als für meienn Magier. Zum einen brauchte ich die Petleiste, zum anderen reichen weniger Buttons.

Also habe ich mir erst mal dieses Package runetrgeladen und installiert:
http://www.curse-gaming.com/mod.php?addid=478

Dann habe cih die enthaltene Flexbar Version mit der neuesten ersetzt, das Mod startup installiert mit dem man pro Charakter verschieden start Befehle ausführen kann.

Also habe ich für meinen Jäger ein Flexbar Setup erstellt und unter Hunter gespeichert. Dieses Setup wird geladen wenn mein Hunter gespielt wird. Das gleiche habe ich auch für meinen Zauberer getan.

Dann noch die Option die Mainbar zu verstecken und alles ist richtig cool geworden. Bilder folgen *g


----------



## Tyrael (16. März 2005)

*AW: Coole Addons die jeder haben sollte*



			
				Vordack am 15.03.2005 09:24 schrieb:
			
		

> So, ein neues UI ist im Anmarsch.
> 
> Da ich einen zweiten Charakter, einen Jäger erstellt habe war es mit wichtig für den eine andere Konfiguration zu habe als für meienn Magier. Zum einen brauchte ich die Petleiste, zum anderen reichen weniger Buttons.



Punkt Eins:
 Endlich mal einen vernünftgen Charakter angefangen....  



Punkt Zwei:
Naja, weniger Buttons.....man braucht:
Zehn Knöpfe für Fernkampf
Vier für Nahkampf
Vier Fallen
Vier fürs Tier (Heilen, Rufen, Wiederbeleben & Freilassen)
Drei Aspekte
Fünf oder sechs Aufspührfertigkeiten
Totstellen, Leuchtfeuer, Adlerauge, Wildtier vertreiben....
...macht ca. dreiundreißig Fertigkeiten, ohne Tränke, die Neun die das Tier für seine Angriffe braucht, tarnen, Berufe, Wildtierlehre etc.
... Schurken habens da weitaus einfacher. *g*

 - Ohne zusätzliche Buttonleisten doch sehr umständlich...daher Cosmos & Co.   

( Einzigst die Koordinaten - Anzeige sollte herausgenommen werden - Die wenigstens machen sich noch die Mühe und lesen sich den Log durch; fragen der Einfachheit nach den Koords und fertig + man wird sogar dumm angeblufft, weil man jmd. auf die klassische Art helfen will, da derjenige das Extra nicht installiert hat ....  )


----------



## Worrel (17. März 2005)

*AddOn: EquipCompare*

*Equip Compare*

Wenn man sich im Questlog für eine Belohnung entscheiden soll, macht man meistens das Charakterfenster auf, um zu vergleichen, was man denn momentan an Ausrüstung hat.

U.a. das entfällt bei Equip Compare: Bei jedem Gegenstand, der irgendwo als Icon (oder bei LootLink als Text) zu sehen ist, werden nun die eigenen Items als Vergleichstooltip angezeigt.


----------



## Vordack (17. März 2005)

*AW: AddOn: EquipCompare*

Ich habe mir heute mal verschiedene Karten Addons Angeguckt:

Map Notes - Notizen auf der Mainmap machen.

Map notes Gathering - Addon für M.N., Orte wo man HErbs findet auf Map kennzeichnen mit Icons

Map Notes Target - Notizen über sein Ziel einzutragen, schön in Städten. Z.B. Magieleherer anvisieren und dann /nt Magiemeister eingeben und auf der Stadtmap erscheint die Notiz.

Map Notes Guard - Wenn man Guards nach z.B. dem Kampfleherer fragt erscheint ja ein Fläggchen auf der Map. Dieses wird nu in eine Dauerhafte Note umgewandelt.

Location Coords - ein kleines Fenster was die Koordinaten des Spielers anzeigt. Hilfreich wenn man von anderen Tips bekommt, z.B. "Die dritte Trollegende befindet sich bei 52,13" oder so.


----------



## Master_Cube (20. März 2005)

*AW: AddOn: EquipCompare*

Bei mir funzt Mapnotes irgendwie nicht. Ich habe den Mapnotes Verzeichnis in den Interface Verzeichnis in World of Warcraft gelegt, doch irgendwie gehts nicht. Dabei klappt Gatherer schon.


----------



## Vordack (21. März 2005)

*AW: AddOn: EquipCompare*



			
				Master_Cube am 20.03.2005 18:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir funzt Mapnotes irgendwie nicht. Ich habe den Mapnotes Verzeichnis in den Interface Verzeichnis in World of Warcraft gelegt, doch irgendwie gehts nicht. Dabei klappt Gatherer schon.



komisch, die VErsionsüberprüfung im Addons Bildschirm hasst du deaktiviert?

Eine Notiz erstellt man in dem man irgenwdo auf der Map doppelklickt, gab bei mir noch nie ein Problem ???


----------



## Loosa (21. März 2005)

*AW: AddOn: EquipCompare*

Bei mir gibt's dasselbe Problem 
Ich hatte MapNotes schonmal am laufen, aber irgendwann hat's aufgehört zu funktionieren. Gibt's da einen Befehl das zu deaktivieren/aktivieren?

Ich kann auf der Worldmap Notes erstellen, und sagen es soll sie anzeigen und alles. Aber ich sehe sie nicht. Ich habe schonmal alle Addons neu installiert, was aber auch nichts half. Wenn ich mal Zeit habe teste ich Map Notes erst alleine und dann Stück für Stück mit anderen Addons, ob es sich daran irgendwo beißt.
Oder halt WoW neu installieren, aber da habe ich noch weniger Lust drauf


----------



## Master_Cube (22. März 2005)

*AW: AddOn: EquipCompare*

Addon Bildschirm? Ich habe nur Gatherer und Mapnotes im Interface Ordner in WOW  kopiert, weil ich mehr nicht brauch.


----------



## Vordack (22. März 2005)

*AW: AddOn: EquipCompare*



			
				Master_Cube am 22.03.2005 13:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Addon Bildschirm? Ich habe nur Gatherer und Mapnotes im Interface Ordner in WOW  kopiert, weil ich mehr nicht brauch.



In dem Bildschirm wo Du Deine Charakter auswählen kannst ist unten links ein Button Addons. Da drin ist oben eine "Versionsüberprüfung"

Den Haken musst Du rausnehmen.


----------



## Master_Cube (22. März 2005)

*AW: AddOn: EquipCompare*

Ich habe aber kein Addon- Paket wie Cosmos, sondern habe die Mods individuell installiert, also nur Gatherer und Mapnotes.


----------



## Vordack (23. März 2005)

*AW: AddOn: EquipCompare*



			
				Master_Cube am 22.03.2005 22:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe aber kein Addon- Paket wie Cosmos, sondern habe die Mods individuell installiert, also nur Gatherer und Mapnotes.



Also gaanz langsam (shit ich merke den Alkohol *g), egal was für Mods Du runtergeladen hast, der Addon Button ist immer da, und dieses Häkchen auch.

Gute Nacht *g

p.s. es ist egal was für addons oder pakete du installierst, wow überprüft alle gleich nach der versionskomp., und das Häkchen ist besser aus,


----------



## Iceman (24. März 2005)

*AW: Coole Addons die jeder haben sollte*

Ein Addon welches ich gestern lieben gelernt hab 

*BeneCast*

Vorweg: Dieses Addon ist nur für Klassen welche Buffs und Heilsprüche an andere Mitspieler verteilen. Also Druiden, Priester etc.
BeneCast sorgt dafür, dass unter der eigenen Leiste und neben den Leisten von Gruppenmitgliedern oder angeklickten Zielen Icons für alle Zauber erscheinen welche man auf diese sinnigerweise sprechen könnte. Welche angezeigt werden sollen kann man in einem umfangreichen Menü einstellen (zur Not auch für jedes Partymitglied) und auch die Anzahl und Größe der Icons sind einstellbar.

Warum das Addon rockt? 
- Man vergisst nie wieder das Auffrischen von Buffs. Ist ein Buff auf einem Spieler aktiv verschwindet das Symbol, geht er aus, wird es wieder dargestellt.
- Man kann einstellen, dass immer der passende Heilspell gewählt wird. Allerdings wird dafür natürlich die aktuelle Höhe der Lebenspunkte des Zieles zum auswählen genommen. Während eines Kampfes wo der Tank grade von 3 Gegnern beharkt wird muss man natürlich immer noch von Hand nen größeren Zauberspruch wählen.
- Man verliert das Ziel nicht. Normalerweise klickt man auf das Portrait des Charakters welchen man heilen will und wählt dann den entsprechenden Spruch aus. Hier klickt man einfach auf das Symbol und der Spruch wird gestartet. Dadurch kann man weiter einen Gegner im Ziel haben, oder den Tank den man von Hand heilt etc.

Leider funktioniert das Teil wohl nur mit dem englischen Client. Ich schätze, dass die Namen der Spells im Programm eingespeichert sind. Ergo müssten Nutzer der deutschen Version das Addon umschreiben.

Im Spiel sieht das ganze dann übrigens so aus:
Bild (~400kb)
Bei Gruppenmitgliedern wäre die Symbolleiste ebenfalls rechts neben dem Namen etc.


----------



## Worrel (25. März 2005)

*Interface Versionsnummer*

Für alle, die die Versionsüberprüfung (veraltete Addons laden) noch angeschaltet haben: *Die aktuelle Versionsnummer ist 1300*


----------



## one88 (1. April 2005)

*AW: Coole Addons die jeder haben sollte*



			
				Vordack am 25.02.2005 11:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Die GlueXML ist ein Mod daß den Beutzernamen auf der Loginseite speichert und  somit daß ständige eingeben des eigenen Namens aufhebt
> 
> Wenn man die Zeile in der datei Accountlogin.lua im GlueXML Dir
> 
> *AccountLoginPasswordEditetText("");* verändert und zwischen die "" sein Passwort eingibt muss man auch das Passwort nicht erneut eingeben.


Ich habe das jetzt mal gemacht. Wenn ich WoW starte, steht mein Passwort noch nicht da. Ich klicke auf Login mit leerem Login-Feld. In dem Moment, wo die Fehlermeldung erscheint, ich solle ein Passwort eingeben, erscheint auch das Passwort automatisch im Feld. Dann drücke ich also erneut einloggen und dann gehts. 
Frage: Weshalb steht mein Passwort nicht sofort nach dem Start von WoW im Feld? Kann ich das irgendwie ändern?


----------



## Vordack (1. April 2005)

*AW: Coole Addons die jeder haben sollte*



			
				one88 am 01.04.2005 13:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Vordack am 25.02.2005 11:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmmm, sollte nicht sein. Ist in der Accountlogin Datei auch Dein Benutzernamen drin, bzw. erscheiint er beim erstem mal wenn Du WoW startest automatisch?

Log Dich einmal richtig ein, beende WoW und starte es noch mal, sollte eigentlich funzen.


----------



## Worrel (20. April 2005)

Alle zufrieden mit ihrem Interface ? Oder warum driftet der Thread ins Vergessen ab ?

Trotzdem habe ich hier und heute noch einige sinnvolle Addons, die ich zum Besten geben möchte:

*Quest-I-on*:
Ein dem von Blizzard nachgelieferten Quest Tracker nicht unähnliches Programm, welches aber freier konfigurierbar ist:
- Quests können nach Level/Gebiet sortiert werden
- Questsaufgaben färben sich bei Abarbeitung (Farben frei einstellbar)
- Wenn sich die Maus über dem Questtitel ist, erscheint ein Tooltip mit der Kurzbeschreibung des Quests
- Ein Linksklick auf einen Questtitel öffnet das Questlog mit dem entsprechenden Quest
- Shift + Linksklick fügt den Questtitel in das Chatfenster ein
- Shift + Rechtklick fügt die Questaufgaben ins Chatfenster ein (<Kerze 0/1>)

*Echo*:
Zeigt bspweise alles, was im Party Channel gesagt wird, als Einblendung an. (Wie die standardmäßige Anzeige der Questaufgaben bei Erfüllung selbiger. (Kerze 1/12)

*ExpPlayerFrame*:
Ästhetischer Ersatz für die EXP Leiste im Spielerporträt.

*Info Bar*:
frei konfigurierbare Anzeige von FPS, Ping, Speicherauslastung, Uhr, Munitions- und Geldanzeige und vieles mehr. Erweiterbar durch mehrere Addons

*Move Anything*:
Die Minimap ist zu weit rechts ? Die Bagbuttons brauchst du nicht, du hast ja Hotkeys dafür ? Die Aktionsleiste ist zu klein ?
Kein Problem - MoveAnything verschiebt/vergrößert/verkleinert/zeigt an und verbirgt fast alle Elemente der Standard UI. Die einzige Ausnahme, die mir bis jetzt aufgefallen sind, sind die CountdownAnzeige, die bei Quests mit Zeitbegrenzung auftaucht und das Fenster mit dem angezeigten MailInhalt.

*TargetLog*:
Eine Liste mit den letzten Spielern/Mobs, die man mit seinem Mauszeiger gestreift hat. Mit einem Linksklick auf den Namen in der Liste sind diese sofort anwählbar.

*NoteIt*:
Alles, was als Tooltip angezeigt wird, kann hiermit eine zusätzliche Zeile im Tooltip bekommen.
Anwendungsbeispiele:
- Lagerfeuer: Kochstelle
- (Die Zeppelintypen vor Undercity): nach Ogrimmar bzw. nach Stranglethorn
- Lebenswurz: braucht Luzifer (funktioniert leider nicht einwandfrei mit AllInOneInventory, außer man hat schnelle Augen)
- Luzifer: braucht Lebenswurz
- [Name eines fiesen Spielers der gegnerischen Seite]: Das Schwein hat mich gekillt!

*PlayerLinkMenu*:
Beim Klicken auf den Namen eines Spielers im Chatfenster öffnet sich ein Menü (Who/Whisper/Invite ...)

*Intuitive Attack Target*:
Wenn man einen Gegner zur Leiche bekämpft hat, wählt das Addon diese ab, sobald man im Kampf ist (sehr praktisch).

*Wardrobe*:
Wechselt zwischen bis zu zehn verschiedenen Ausrüstungssets.


So, das war's. Zum Abschluß noch ein kleiner *Script-Tip*:
Mit */script MultiBarRight:Hide(); * kann man die rechte Aktionsleiste des Standardinterfaces verschwinden lassen. Mit */script MultiBarRighthow(); * wird sie wieder angezeigt.
Weitere Framenamen sind:

PlayerFrame, PetFrame, PartyMemberFrame1, MainMenuBar, MainMenuExpBar, MainMenuBarPerformanceBarFrame,BasicActionButtonsMover, PetActionButtonsMover,ShapeshiftButtonsMover, BagButtonsMover, MicroButtonsMover, MultiBarBottomLeft, MultiBarBottomRight, MinimapCluster, MinimapZoomIn, MinimapZoomOut, MiniMapMailFrame, CastingBarFrame, BuffFrame, TooltipMover, FramerateMover, DurabilityFrame, QuestWatchFrame


----------



## Worrel (21. April 2005)

*WOW Cartographer*:
Schmeißt eure Kartenaddons weg - es gibt WoW Cartographer. 

Damit kann man sich z.B. alle erfassten Vorkommen von Zinn auf der zoombaren Weltkarte anzeigen lassen. auch einen bestimmten NPC zu finden, dessen Namen/Beruf/Questzugehörigkeit man kennt, wird hiermit zum Kinderspiel.

Einziger Nachteil: Es ist ein extra Programm und hat keine Anzeigemöglichkeit in WoW

*Confab*:
Löst die Eingabezeile vom Chatfenster und stellt klassische Editiermöglichkeiten zur Verfügung. (_Pfeiltaste nach oben: die Letzte Eingabe in der Eingabezeile anzeigen / Strg+Pfeiltaste rechts/links: ein Wort vor/zurück  etc._)


----------



## Loosa (21. April 2005)

Hier mal was für Hexenmeister 

ShardTracker
Ein kleiner Zähler am Rand der Minimap, der die verbleibenden Seelensplitter anzeigt. Zusätzlich gibt es noch 2 Buttons um den jeweils besten Seelen- und Gesundheitsstein herzustellen.

Servitude
Damit werden Spells des jeweiligen Dämons automatisch aktiviert. Z.B. Unsichtbarkeit und besänftigender Kuss bei Sukkubus, automatische Debuffs in der Gruppe vom Teufesjäger, usw.

PetLeash
Hält den Dämon an der Leine und verhindert, das er fliehenden Kreaturen oder Schafen hinterherläuft, wo er sonst, bes. in Instanzen, nur noch mehr Monster anlockt.

CountDoom
soll auch sehr gefragt sein. Es zeigt einen Timer für enslaved Dämonen. Sry., vergessen wie das auf D heisst, aber mit dem Spell übernimmt man Kontrolle über fremde Dämonen. Wird wohl selten genutzt, aber mit diesem Mod macht es einigen scheint's ne Menge Spaß.

----------------
/edit Da gibt's noch ein nettes kleines Mod, das aber mglw. etwas umstritten sein könnte.
Mit TakeMeThere kann man für sich wärend des Laufens Pfade erstellen, denen man dann wie eine 1-Mann-Followfunktion später automatisch folgen kann. Praktisch ist das in erster Linie für lange Run-Quests, die immer hin und her gehen, oder für Sammelaufgaben in immer dieselben Gebiete. Für den Rest gibt es ja genug Greifen 

Das Mod ist seit fast einem Monat im offiziellen WoW-Mod Forum gepostet aber es gab noch keine Stellungnahme von Blizzard. Vielleicht patchen sie die Funktionen ja bald raus, aber bisher haben sie noch nichts dagegen gesagt.
Es ist jedenfalls kein Bot und kein Hack, da es nur die von Blizzard freigegebenen Funktionen benutzt.


----------



## Vordack (22. April 2005)

Hui, da gebe ich auch mal wieder meinen Senf dazu   

Ich habe jetzt meine optimalen Bars gefunden (und ich hab sie alle durch *g)

Sie sind einfach zu bedienen da Menugesteuert (in der Tastaturbelegung festlegen), si sind frei konfigurierbar (Größe länge, Anzahl der Buttons), und es gibt keine Bugs wie bei den Bibbars wo es nicht speichert. Jeden den Flexbar aufgrund der komlizierten Einrichtung abgeschreckt hatte sollte sich unbedingt mal die Discord Action Bars v1.3 anschauen.

So, was noch, ja, eine neue Expreience Bar braucht man dann auch da die weg ist wenn man die Bars verwendet, siehe Worrels Post weiter oben für so was.

Ein muss für Heiler oder Buffer ist Group Bars

Dieses (Menu auch per Tastaturbelgenung konfigurierbar) Addon ermöglicht es unter den Partyframes der Gruppenmitglieder Buttons zu erstellen die es ermöglichen ein Mitglied z.B. direkt zu heilen ohne ihn vorher anzuvisieren.

So, ei letztes, gleich ist Feierabend *g, ein Aufruf an alle Jäger und Heiler und Hexenmeister, bitte installiert alle das Addon Party Pets *german*.

Wenn beide Seiten (z.B. Jäger und Priester) dieses Addon installiert haben werden die Tiere des Jägers beim Priester als in einem Frame wie ein Gruppenmitglied angezeigt. Dies erlecihtert es dem Priester ungemein ein Tier zu heilen.

*Notiz zuum letzten Addon: Konnte es noch nciht testen, aber hat sich Problemlos installiert und sollte funzen *g

So, cya online.


----------



## Worrel (22. April 2005)

Worrel am 20.04.2005 12:13 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> So, das war's. Zum Abschluß noch ein kleiner *Script-Tip*:
> Mit */script MultiBarRight:Hide(); * kann man die rechte Aktionsleiste des Standardinterfaces verschwinden lassen. Mit */script MultiBarRighthow(); * wird sie wieder angezeigt ...


Das gibt's jetzt auch als Addon mit Tastenzuweisungen -> *Similar*


----------



## Loosa (5. Mai 2005)

Nochmal ein Mod für alle *Hexenmeister*, nachdem Servitude leider nur mit der englischen Version läuft.

*Necrosis*.

Damit werden verfügbare Splitter angezeigt, und neue Splitter automatisch in eine bestimmte Tasche sortiert. Es gibt Buttons zum erstellen der verschiedenen Steine und ein Pulldown -Menü für's Dämonenbeschwören.
Ausserdem kann man in den Optionen für jeden Dämonentyp festlegen wie er sich verhalten soll. Autoopferung beim Leerwandler mit einstellbarem Prozentwert. Optionen für den Teufelsjäger, wen er mit seinem Buff automatisch von Zaubern heilen soll, ...

Sollte jeder Hexer zumindest mal getestet haben, denn es ist ein umfangreiches All in One 


Leider ist der eigentliche Programmierer mom. nicht erreichbar, deshalb gibt's bei obigem Link bisher nur eine inoffizielle Übersetzung, aber sie funktioniert.
(übersetzt von Curia, Download ist ca. auf der Mitte der Seite zu finden.

Screenshot hier, auch wenn seitdem einige neue Funktionen dazugekommen sind.
Funktionsinfo hier.


----------



## Worrel (6. Mai 2005)

Wer von euch hat noch den Überblick, was er mit seinen Berufen alles herstellen kann ?

Jetzt gibt es ein Addon mit einer dem Questtracker ähnlichen Anzeige, zB:

Schwerer Leinenverband (3)
_Leinenstoff 7/2

Auch Rohstoffe, die in der Bank lagern, werden berücksichtigt.

Download bei Curse (RecipesObjectives)


----------



## Vordack (10. Mai 2005)

So, ich melde mich mal wieder mit 2 Addons die ich klasse finde:

1.Benecast (inoffizielle Deutsche Version)


Installation: Nur die RAR runterladen und installieren.

Also für Heiler und Buffer ein geniales Tool. Es erstellt unter jedem Gruppenmitglied eine frei ziehbare, konfigurierbare Buttonleiste mit auswählbaren Zaubern. Z.B. kann ich als Heiler es so einstellen das er Machtwort Seelenstärke, Erneuern und Großes Heilen anzeigt und die Stärke des Zaubers automatisch an den Schaden des Ziels anpasst.

2. Enchanter Deutsche Version

Wenn man Verzauberer ist kann man sich zwar merken welches Objekt mit welchem Level zu was entzaubert wird, es ist aber mühselig. Dieses Addon greift auf eine auf der Seite auch runterladbare Zusatzdatenbak zurück wo jeder User seine Infos drin abspeichern kann, und zeigt an zu welcher hance das Item in was entzaubert wird (in dem normalen Info Fenster).

Es ist Kompatiebel mit Auctioneer, welches Verkaufspreise eines Items anzeigt.


Oh ja, mir fällt nich eins ein, mehr ne Spielere *g

Auto Travel

Jetzt auch kompatibel zum deutschen Client, erlaubt es automatische Routen zu erstellen und ist sogar ziemlich intelligent. Mann muss einen Weg ablaufen und bei jeder Drehung einen Punkt setzen. Diese Punkte werden automatisch zu Straßen verbunden und man kann diese säter automatisch ablaufen während man Kafee holt oder sien Inventar ordnet.

Ich kann z.B. mittlerweile automatisch irgendwo zwischen Stormwind, Westfall, Elwyn Forest und Redrige automatishc hinlaufen.

Oder zwischen Ironforge, Loch Modan und dem Sumpfland.

Viel Spaß,


----------



## Rabowke (10. Mai 2005)

Loosa am 05.05.2005 12:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmal ein Mod für alle *Hexenmeister*, nachdem Servitude leider nur mit der englischen Version läuft.
> 
> *Necrosis*.
> 
> ...


das ist wirklich sehr gut, nur manchmal ein wenig buggy. z.b. klickt man auf seelenstein erstellen ... und der zauberer möchte jemanden herbei teleportieren


----------



## Loosa (16. Mai 2005)

Rabowke am 10.05.2005 09:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Loosa am 05.05.2005 12:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stimmt. Zum Glück ist der Entwickler wieder aufgetaucht und hat seinem Mod ein paar neue Funktionen und Unterstützung für die deutsche Version hinzugefügt. Ein Paar Bugs gibt's wohl noch, aber bei mir läuft bis jetzt alles einwandfrei. Will's nicht missen 
Zu finden hier


----------



## Lysander666 (18. Mai 2005)

eine frage:
auf http://www.curse-gaming.com/mod.php?addid=961&page=3#comment
gibt es eine vorschau von playermerchant....nur hat jemand das addon ? kann mir jemand sagen wo ich es her bekomme ? es gibt zwar guilded...doch dies interessiert mich..
auf der HP von jason gibt keinen dl oder so....bitte um hilfe!


----------



## Vordack (19. Mai 2005)

Lysander666 am 18.05.2005 23:22 schrieb:
			
		

> eine frage:
> auf http://www.curse-gaming.com/mod.php?addid=961&page=3#comment
> gibt es eine vorschau von playermerchant....nur hat jemand das addon ? kann mir jemand sagen wo ich es her bekomme ? es gibt zwar guilded...doch dies interessiert mich..
> auf der HP von jason gibt keinen dl oder so....bitte um hilfe!



Auf der Seite die Du verlinkt hasst ist ziemlich weit oben ein Link zur Download der 0.5 beta. Ist wohl erst nachträglich eingefügt wurden.


----------



## one88 (21. Mai 2005)

Wo bekomme ich dieses Interface-Element her?


----------



## kaioshin (21. Mai 2005)

one88 am 21.05.2005 11:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo bekomme ich dieses Interface-Element her?



sieht nach dem addon "titanbar" aus


----------



## one88 (21. Mai 2005)

kaioshin am 21.05.2005 12:22 schrieb:
			
		

> one88 am 21.05.2005 11:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Genau, die ist es. Die heißt zwar Titan Panel und gibt's hier


----------



## impdudentrage (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Coole Addons die jeder haben sollte*

auf jeden Fall sehr praktisch ...


----------



## zuzili (11. August 2005)

*AW: Coole Addons die jeder haben sollte*

Hi,

die Addons sind echt super, nur leider ist mein charfenster links unten in der Ecke verschwunden. Ich kann nicht mehr sehen, wieviel Gesundheit/ Mana ich noch habe, noch mein lv sehen.

Wie kann ich das charfenster verschieben???


----------



## Worrel (27. August 2005)

*AW: Coole Addons die jeder haben sollte*



			
				zuzili am 11.08.2005 14:03 schrieb:
			
		

> ... Wie kann ich das charfenster verschieben???


Mit MoveAnything kannst du sämtliche (Standard-) elemente der UI verschieben oder zurücksetzen.


----------



## cool-okas (2. September 2005)

thx is echt hilfreich


----------



## W4rden (6. September 2005)

*AW: Coole Addons die jeder haben sollte*



			
				Vordack am 18.02.2005 15:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Nulz am 18.02.2005 15:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Eine Frage hast du die alle selber rausgefunden? Das is ja ne ganze Menge und ich freuen mich ,dass es noch Leute gibt die anderen WOW Fans helfen.Da diese Leute selten zu finden sind hoffe ich du hilfst mit dieser Auflistung noch vielen anderen Zockern.


GL,HF

mfG W4rden[Fighter] aus Wc3


----------



## Chrissy_26 (7. September 2005)

*AW: Coole Addons die jeder haben sollte*

Kann mir jemand sagen wie das AddOn heisst, daß Bücher die man im Spiel öffnet, speichert? Link wäre Klasse.^^


----------



## nfrimmel (8. September 2005)

*AW: Coole Addons die jeder haben sollte*



			
				Chrissy_26 am 07.09.2005 21:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir jemand sagen wie das AddOn heisst, daß Bücher die man im Spiel öffnet, speichert? Link wäre Klasse.^^



es heißt bookworm, wo mans herkriegt weiß ich leider auch nicht


----------



## Chrissy_26 (9. September 2005)

*AW: Coole Addons die jeder haben sollte*



			
				nfrimmel am 08.09.2005 21:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Chrissy_26 am 07.09.2005 21:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke, dir.   

Hab's gefunden: http://www.curse-gaming.com/mod.php?addid=286


----------



## nfrimmel (10. September 2005)

wirklich super thread  hab mir schon einige der hier genannten addons runtergeladen, aber ein paar fehlen mir noch:

das eine ist ein addon, mit dem man die gesundheits- und manabalken (von einem selbst und vom ziel) in der unteren mitte des screens anzeigen kann, wo auch neben dem gesundheitsbalken immer eine zahl mit - oder + davor erscheint, wenn man selbst/das ziel schaden nimmt bzw geheilt wird.

die anderen beiden hab ich im video "world of rougecraft episode 3" gesehen, und zwar werden dort buffs und debuffs in eigenen leisten unter der minikarte angezeigt, inkl effekt und noch verbleibender zeit. das andere addon zeigt schurken in einem kleinen balken, der aussieht wie die von zaubern (diese gelben, die grün werden wenn sie voll sind) an, wann sich das nächste mal 20 energiepkt regenerieren.

ich hoffe ich hab das jetzt verständlich genug geschildert und jemand hier kann mir zumindest den namen (noch besser den link) dieser addons posten.

vielen dank im vorraus,
nfrimmel

edit: außerdem sieht man in dem video noch einen balken, auch so wie ein zauber-zeit-balkeen, der anzeigt wie lange das zeil noch betäubt ist, das hätte ich auch gerne - weiß einer wies heißt?


----------



## Otscho (8. Oktober 2005)

nfrimmel am 10.09.2005 15:38 schrieb:
			
		

> das eine ist ein addon, mit dem man die gesundheits- und manabalken (von einem selbst und vom ziel) in der unteren mitte des screens anzeigen kann, wo auch neben dem gesundheitsbalken immer eine zahl mit - oder + davor erscheint, wenn man selbst/das ziel schaden nimmt bzw geheilt wird.


mit Statusbars werden die HP und mana unten angezeigt. wenn du noch mobhealth benutzt, werden auch die HP vom gegner angezeigt. mit scrolling combat text kannst du den schaden/heilung über dir/deinem gegner sehen



> "world of rougecraft episode 3"


 es heisst roguecraft und hat nichts mit rouge zu tun  


> dort buffs und debuffs in eigenen leisten unter der minikarte angezeigt, inkl effekt und noch verbleibender zeit.


 kA, wie das addon heisst, aber in den interfaceoptionen kannst du einstellen, dass die buffzeit angezeigt wird



> das andere addon zeigt schurken in einem kleinen balken, der aussieht wie die von zaubern (diese gelben, die grün werden wenn sie voll sind) an, wann sich das nächste mal 20 energiepkt regenerieren.


Energywatch



> edit: außerdem sieht man in dem video noch einen balken, auch so wie ein zauber-zeit-balkeen, der anzeigt wie lange das zeil noch betäubt ist, das hätte ich auch gerne - weiß einer wies heißt?


stunwatch



> vielen dank im vorraus


gern geschehen


----------



## Lysander666 (10. Oktober 2005)

Discord Mods.
jedem zu empfehlen, der mal ein paar stunden damit verbringen will, sein interface zu verändern.

http://img194.imageshack.us/my.php?image=valhall6ej.jpg
http://reborn.communityteam.de/UITest4.jpg

dafür werden unter anderem: diivskins, discord action bars, discord unit frame und eventuell discord frame modifier gebraucht

(( www.discordmods.com ))


----------



## nfrimmel (20. Oktober 2005)

Lysander666 am 10.10.2005 12:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Discord Mods.
> jedem zu empfehlen, der mal ein paar stunden damit verbringen will, sein interface zu verändern.
> 
> http://img194.imageshack.us/my.php?image=valhall6ej.jpg
> ...



danke euch beiden!!  

hab mir diese discord-mods gesaugt, aber irgendwie schaff ichs nicht, die texturen ins Spiel einzufügen (nachdem ich /dart eingegeben hab kann ich mir ja was aussuchen, nur wie kommt das dann ins interface?) vll kannst du mir da noch helfen, wäre echt super.....

thx vielmals, nfrimmel


----------



## Natschlaus (16. November 2005)

Beitrag zu Auto Travel ....


Hi,
hab den Mod installiert und weiß jetzt nicht wie der funzt. Kann mir das jemand sagen(zb wie ich die Punkte setzte die abgelaufen werden solleN).
MFg, waKKa


----------



## Natschlaus (16. November 2005)

Wakka am 16.11.2005 14:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Beitrag zu Auto Travel ....
> 
> 
> Hi,
> ...



Gleich noch ein Post.
1. Um die 88(!) Beiträge auf 89 zu erhöhen.

Seltsam wenn ich jetzt auf einen Punkt rechtsklicke und zu Punkt gehen mache oder was auch immer, dann kommt zwra die Entfernung, aber mein Typ heult nur und es passiert nichtsmehr.
kann mir jemand sagen was ich falsch mache?
Danke ,waKKa


----------



## kaioshin (2. Januar 2006)

http://www.curse-gaming.com/mod.php?addid=2885

dieses addon ist gott ^^

besitzer der deutschen version sollten in den comments lesen wie man es lokalisiert :>


----------



## Tyrael (5. Januar 2006)

kaioshin am 02.01.2006 10:22 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.curse-gaming.com/mod.php?addid=2885
> 
> dieses addon ist gott ^^
> 
> besitzer der deutschen version sollten in den comments lesen wie man es lokalisiert :>



Noch ein Beweis, das Gott nicht existiert...  


Könnte sich irgendjmd. ( ausgenommen ich nat.) mal die Mühe machen, alle brauchbaren AddOns dieses Threads aufszulisten und einem CO seines Vertrauens schicken, damit jener diese in Vordacks Eröffnungspost reineditieren kann? 
Es Winkt auch eine Nominierung im "CC - Thread".


----------



## ShiboTenshi (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Coole Addons die jeder haben sollte*

Ich benutze als Addon *Titan Panel* http://www.curse-gaming.com/mod.php?addid=860

Dies fügt oben und unten je eine Leiste hinzu auf der nützliche Informationen sofort abzulesen sind!

So sehe ich sofort wieviel Platz in meinen Taschen noch ist .. wieviel Gold .. Erfahrung oder Ehre ich gemacht habe! Ausserdem hat man so noch auf der Karte (Kürzel "M") Koordinaten. Desweiteren lassen sich noch "Addons" für Titan Panel installieren.

*Recap* Leider nicht sehr genau was das Aufzeichnen betrifft! Aber für alle Kämpfer die in der nähe stehen gibt es doch etwas nützliche Auskünfte über den Schaden .. Critverhalten usw.

*Weaponquickswap und Stancesets*

Sehr nützliches Tool für Krieger und Schurken! Bei Stancesets kann man die Waffen einstellen die ma in der jeweiligen Haltung in der Hand halten möchte. (Krieger, Schutz: Schwert/Schild .. Berserker 2h Waffe .. in der normalen zum Bsp 2 Waffen!) In Kombination mit *Weaponquickswap* wirklich sehr brauchbar.

http://www.curse-gaming.com/mod.php?addid=110
http://www.curse-gaming.com/mod.php?addid=1136

*Atlas*

Das Addon ist eine Kartensammlung von verschiedenen Instanzen.

http://www.curse-gaming.com/mod.php?addid=539

Von sonstigen Addons oder Interfaceerweiterungen halte ich nicht viel! Ich kann auf frei verschiebbare Leisten .. oder zusätzliche Leisten verzichten. (liegt wohl auch daran das ich Klassen spiele in der meine eisten nicht überladen sind)

Addons zum öffnen aller Taschen .. naja .. nach jahrelanger Übung unter Windows mit Strgs+Alt+Enft sollte der kleine Griff Shift+B nicht so das Problem darstellen  

Addons die einem automatischt Heiltränke oder Manatränke einflößen sind zwar sehr praktisch, würde ich aber nie nutzen. Wenn ich es vergesse oder ihn zu spät benutze .. mei shit happens


----------



## W0WR0CKS (17. Januar 2006)

die meisten von den addons kenn ich auser das mit dem abgeschlosenen quests ! das is irgendwie cool ! danke das du das da rein gemacht hast !

lg W0WR0CKS


----------



## Chrissy_26 (18. Januar 2006)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie dieses AddOn heisst?
Oder ein ähnliches?

http://img466.imageshack.us/img466/3492/wowunknown5kw.jpg


----------



## barhocker (22. März 2006)

*AW: Coole Addons die jeder haben sollte*

http://ui.worldofwar.net/  ist denke ich am umfangreichsten sowie am übersichtlichsten gestaltet....und nicht ct-mod vergessen  unter http://www.ctmod.net/downloads.ct    dann machts wow mehr fun....

greetz hocke


----------



## Innes (9. Mai 2006)

Chrissy_26 am 18.01.2006 23:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir jemand sagen wie dieses AddOn heisst?
> Oder ein ähnliches?
> 
> http://img466.imageshack.us/img466/3492/wowunknown5kw.jpg



Das AddOn nennt sich Gypsy-Mod.
direkter downloadlink zum Addon is hier:

ftp://gamestar:gamestar@download.gamestar.de/thementage/worldofwarcraft/GypsyMod/Gypsy_Full.exe

Quelle:  http://www.gamestar.de/aktuell/thementage/worldofwarcraft/


----------



## lilalaunebar (12. Juni 2006)

ich hab jez 5 seiten durcgeguckt obs genantn wurde, warn ich dbaei, soltle es doppelnennung sein sorry

Titan Panel

und das wär jez viel abreit für titan panel alle zusatz addons rauszuschen, aber es gibt ne menge sehr nützliche

http://acmappy.tripod.com/titanmods/titanmods.html

da sidn eingie dabei die einem wirklich mehr übersicht verschaffen, es erleichtert  nicht wirklich etwas sondern machts haltk omfortabler, wenn man so faul is wie ich also sehr willkommen ^^


----------



## Dexter (7. Juli 2006)

lilalaunebar am 12.06.2006 15:06 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab jez 5 seiten durcgeguckt obs genantn wurde, warn ich dbaei, soltle es doppelnennung sein sorry
> 
> Titan Panel
> 
> ...



vielleichjt sehe ich ja eine andere Seite, der größe Teil ist 12 Monate alt und da gibt es mit Sicherheit aktuellere Versionen


----------



## JaneDoe (24. August 2006)

Hier ist zwar schon länger nichts mehr geschrieben worden, aber durch das neue WoW-Update habe ich da einige Fragen und auch so generell.


Zunächst einmal, folgende Mods hab ich vor dem Update genutzt (bin erst seit Version 1.11.2 dabei): Atlas (mit HQ-Pack), Gatherer, MapCoords, PriceMaster und QuestLevel.
Die funktioneren nun alle nicht mehr, weil sie alle veraltert sind. Wie ich gelesen habe, weil ihre TOC nicht mehr aktuell ist. Aber wieso klappte dann vorher noch MapCoords, obwohl das schon in Version 1.11.2 als "veraltert" deklariert war?
Wobei mir aufgefallen ist, dass Gatherer keine Silbervorkommen einzeichnet in der Weltkarte, wohl aber speichert, da es mir auflistet, wie viel Silber ich wo gefunden habe. Des weiteren kommt auch mit QuestLevel häufig "Stufe ??" im Spiel vor.

Nun ja, Atlas (scheinbar inklusive HQ-Pack) gibt es schon aktualisiert. Die anderen wohl noch nicht. Dafür habe ich SellValue (PriceMaster-Alternative) gefunden. Doch hier ist das Problem, dass ich nun keinerlei Preise mehr gespeichert habe. Gibt es da eine Komplettliste oder so, die man sich runterladen kann? Oder kann ich die Liste aus PriceMaster nach SellValue kopieren?

Sollte ich mich darauf einstellen, dass die anderen Mods nicht mehr aktualisiert werden oder dauert das doch länger als eine TOC-Nummer ändern und sie kommen in den nächsten Tagen?
Gibt es vielleicht bessere Alternativen zu meinen genannten Mods? Welche, die schon aktualisiert wurden? Kann ich die TOC vielleicht selber ändern in den Mods oder steckt da mehr dahinter?


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (10. September 2006)

Ich hab gestern das erste Mal Clickheal in einer Instanz getestet und bin geradezu begeistert von dem Addon. Man kann sich beliebige Anzeigen auf den Bildschirm packen und Zaubersprüche auf Mausklicks und Tastenkombinationen legen. Man hat dann eine Leiste mit den Health- und Manawerten der Gruppenmitglieder und heilt diese in einem Kampf per Mausklick. Das ganze jetzt wirklich ausführlich zu erläutern, würde den Rahmen sprengen, da das Addon wirklich irre umfangreich ist.

ABER: ist sowas eigentlich erlaubt? Man kann damit Abläufe glaube ich nicht wirklich automatisieren, man spart sich nur einiges Geklicke. 

MfG Jimini

Edit: Screenshot


----------



## Worrel (10. September 2006)

Jimini_Grillwurst am 10.09.2006 09:30 schrieb:
			
		

> ... Clickheal ...
> 
> ABER: ist sowas eigentlich erlaubt? Man kann damit Abläufe glaube ich nicht wirklich automatisieren, man spart sich nur einiges Geklicke.


Eigentlich sparst du dir doch nur einen Tastendruck   ?

Target anvisieren per Mausklick auf UI Anzeige (identisch)
Auf die dem passenden Heilspruch entsprechende Taste drücken

- fertig ...

Ausserdem ist die Anzahl der Maustasten stark limitiert, was es schwierig macht, Schild, HoT, kleine, mittlere und grosse Heilung, Krankheit, Magie bannen und die beiden (bei Heiligskillung) aoe-Heilsprüche darauf zu verteilen. Das sind immerhin 9 Fähigkeiten ...

In 5er Instanzen finde ich zudem noch die Tastenbelegung für die Auswahl der Gruppenmitglieder auf F1-F4 ganz sinnvoll.

Mit Partyanzeigen-addons wie zB *Discord Unit Frames* kann man die Partyframes auch noch aufpumpen, so daß man die leichter trifft/besser sieht:
(siehe hier)

Clickheal ist sicherlich erlaubt, da _ein _Mausklick dem Anwenden von _einer_ Fähigkeit entspricht.


----------



## hoonsy (23. September 2006)

Gibt es eigentlich ein Addon, das die Regionsbezeichnungen aus dem questlog entfernt?


----------



## Worrel (23. September 2006)

hoonsy am 23.09.2006 15:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es eigentlich ein Addon, das die Regionsbezeichnungen aus dem questlog entfernt?


Mit dem mars Quest Organizer kannst du dir quasi eigene Regionen / Kathegorien erstellen, zB: dringend, Kalimdor, Level 30, ... oder einfach Quests in eine andere Region verschieben, aber ganz loswerden wirst du die Kathegorien wohl nicht können.


----------



## hoonsy (23. September 2006)

Worrel am 23.09.2006 16:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit dem mars Quest Organizer kannst du dir quasi eigene Regionen / Kathegorien erstellen, zB: dringend, Kalimdor, Level 30, ... oder einfach Quests in eine andere Region verschieben, aber ganz loswerden wirst du die Kathegorien wohl nicht können.



Mass thx


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (9. November 2006)

Ich suche ein Addon, das für die Gruppe eine Statistik erstellt, in der für jedes Mitglied der verursachte Schaden angezeigt wird. Mir hat das mal einer gezeigt, leider habe ich vergessen, nachzufragen wie das Teil heißt.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Killtech (9. November 2006)

Jimini_Grillwurst am 09.11.2006 11:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich suche ein Addon, das für die Gruppe eine Statistik erstellt, in der für jedes Mitglied der verursachte Schaden angezeigt wird. Mir hat das mal einer gezeigt, leider habe ich vergessen, nachzufragen wie das Teil heißt.
> 
> MfG Jimini


Klick mich!

MfG, Killtech


----------



## Haaardy (7. Januar 2007)

Gatherer is nich mehr uptodate oder? funzt nicht mehr


----------



## DawnHellscream (9. Januar 2007)

welches add on verleiht meinen char mehr toolbars ?


----------



## der_chef (10. Januar 2007)

DawnHellscream am 09.01.2007 12:42 schrieb:
			
		

> welches add on verleiht meinen char mehr toolbars ?



im interface-menu kannst bis zu 4 weitere leisten zuschalten (unten-links, unten-rechts und 2 mal rechter bildschirmrand) dann hast insgesammt 5x12=60 plätze. ich denke das sollte reichen


----------



## DoktorX (14. Januar 2007)

Vordack am 18.02.2005 11:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Installation:
> Erst das Interface Verzeichnis von WOW komplett löschen.
> Dann im Interface Verzeichnis ein Verzeichnis Addons erstellen
> In diesem Verzeichnis die ganzen Unterverzeichnisse entpacken
> ...


Was denn jetzt? Interface löschen und dann im Interface (welches ja gar net vorhanden ist, da gelöscht) Addons ordner machen. :-o 

Und die ganzen Addons kann ich gar net entpacken:
!   G:\Transfer\World of WarCraft\Addons\autopotion-2-8-3-10900.zip: Das Archiv hat entweder ein unbekanntes Format oder ist beschädigt.


----------



## one88 (14. Januar 2007)

DoktorX am 14.01.2007 16:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Was denn jetzt? Interface löschen und dann im Interface (welches ja gar net vorhanden ist, da gelöscht) Addons ordner machen. :-o
> 
> Und die ganzen Addons kann ich gar net entpacken:
> !   G:\\Transfer\\World of WarCraft\\Addons\\autopotion-2-8-3-10900.zip: Das Archiv hat entweder ein unbekanntes Format oder ist beschädigt.


Einfach im WoW-Ordner einen Ordner namens "Interface" erstellen (sofern nicht vorhanden)

darin einen Ordner "Addons" erstellen

und nachdem du die .zip-Datei oder .rar-Datei eines Addons deiner Wahl gedownloadet hast, 

den "Addon"-Ordner als Zielordner zum Entpacken angeben.

WoW starten

Im Charakterauswahlbildschirm unter "Addons" nachsehen, ob das Addon geladen wird. Gegebenenfalls ein Häkchen bei "Veraltete Addons laden" machen. Fehler sind dann aber nicht ausgeschlossen.

mfG
one


----------



## DoktorX (14. Januar 2007)

one88 am 14.01.2007 16:31 schrieb:
			
		

> und nachdem du die .zip-Datei oder .rar-Datei eines Addons deiner Wahl gedownloadet hast,
> 
> den "Addon"-Ordner als Zielordner zum Entpacken angeben.



Ich kanns ja gar net entpacken. Nur packen! :-o
komish, jedes file ist nur 1kb gross.  das ist der fehler...


----------



## one88 (14. Januar 2007)

Hast du es schon mit andern Addons versucht?
Übrigens: Achte immer darauf, dass du deine Addons von großen Seiten wie zB curse-gaming bekommst. Und selbst da solltest du stets aufpassen, dir keinen Keylogger einzufangen, sonst war es das mit deinem Account


----------



## FlySteven (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Coole Addons die jeder haben sollte*

HAllo,

eine Sammlung der bestern WoW-Mods gibt es auch bei uns:

http://www.pcgamesdatabase.de/gameinfo.php?game_id=1309&cat=dl

Unsere MOD-Datenbank wird (fast) täglich um neue und wirklich gute MODS erweitert - nicht nur zu WoW. Schaut doch mal vorbei!


----------



## archwizard80 (26. April 2007)

*AW: Coole Addons die jeder haben sollte*

Kurze Frage:

Es gibt ein Addon, was einem eine Rangliste auswirft wer in der Gruppe wieviel Schaden macht. 

#1  AABBCC  25.223
#2  BBGGHH 22.223

usw.

So sieht das aus.

Wie heißt das und wo gibt es das ?

Danke.


----------



## memphis76 (26. April 2007)

*AW: Coole Addons die jeder haben sollte*



			
				archwizard80 am 26.04.2007 00:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt ein Addon, was einem eine Rangliste auswirft wer in der Gruppe wieviel Schaden macht.
> 
> #1  AABBCC  25.223
> #2  BBGGHH 22.223
> ...


Hoi ...

das meist verbreitete  Tool ist wohl DamageMeters, was es u. a. bei buffed.de zum Download gibt. Ne kleine Erklärung bzw. Screens sind auch zusehen ...

Gruß
Memphis


----------



## archwizard80 (27. April 2007)

*AW: Coole Addons die jeder haben sollte*



			
				memphis76 am 26.04.2007 04:40 schrieb:
			
		

> archwizard80 am 26.04.2007 00:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah danke, werds gleich mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Leonard-Cohen (12. August 2007)

*AW: Coole Addons die jeder haben sollte*

*KLHThreatMeter*
http://wow.buffed.de/guides/590
Ist für den ganzen Raid wichtig,da es die Aggro von allen Spielern aufzeichnet,so das man im richtigen Moment einen DMG Stopp einlegt.


----------



## der_chef (12. September 2007)

*AW: Coole Addons die jeder haben sollte*



			
				Leonard-Cohen am 12.08.2007 17:59 schrieb:
			
		

> *KLHThreatMeter*
> http://wow.buffed.de/guides/590
> Ist für den ganzen Raid wichtig,da es die Aggro von allen Spielern aufzeichnet,so das man im richtigen Moment einen DMG Stopp einlegt.



Mal abgesehen davon, dass Omen sehr viel genauer, schneller und prozessorfreundlicher ist hast du recht.


----------



## Solon25 (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Coole Addons die jeder haben sollte*

Ich hatte mal "moveanything" drauf. War soweit auch gut, nur gab es manchmal Fehlermeldungen.

Ich such sowas in der Art wo man nur das Bestehende Interface verschieben kann wie man will, veränderte Button's etc. möchte ich nicht haben. Gibt es da was gutes? Danke 

*EDIT:* Ich hab mir über buffed.de den Tipp _NDrag It_ oder _Fluid Frames_ geben lassen. Hat sich also erledigt.


----------



## Argon21 (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Coole Addons die jeder haben sollte*

Also ich kann nur das Addon Packet von "Giga" Empfehlen. Das gibts auch bei buffed.de...
Für mich bis auf ein paar dige das beste "Rund um Sorglos"Packete 

Ich als Hunter komme damit sehr gut zu recht und hab auch endlich mal eine übersichtliche Toolbar


----------



## LarryLaffer (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Coole Addons die jeder haben sollte*

kann da meinem Vorposter nur zustimmen. Als Paketlösung optimal.


----------



## Klein-Mayer (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Coole Addons die jeder haben sollte*

Hey ... 
Ähm.. ich spiele leider noch eine verälterte Version von Warcraft Reign of Chaos.
Ich habe mir da vor ein paar Tagen ein Account zugelegt um Online zu spielen.. aber ich kann nur gegen andere Spielen ohne so wie andere ( Die meisten von euch) ihren Helden höher zu Leveln. Ich kann immer nur einfache Spiele gegen andere User spielen. Ich wollte Fragen ob einer von euch weiss wie ich das auch so hinbekomm , dass ich das so spielen kann wie die meisten von euch? Also sprich mit meinem Helden rumlaufen und ihn höher zu leveln?
Wäre nett wenn es mir einer erklären könnte ^^


----------



## Vordack (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Coole Addons die jeder haben sollte*

Ich glaub Du bist hier im falschen Thread.


----------



## Joschi1980 (19. April 2011)

*AW: Coole Addons die jeder haben sollte*

Ich bin eher minimalistisch veranlagt! Ich benutze für meinen Krieger lediglich die folgenden Addons:
- Deadly Boss Mods
- Omen
- Recount
- Gladius (für Arena)
- Comix (damit die Crits auch richtig Spass machen!!!)

- Healbot (für Heilertwinks)
- Smartdebuff (für Heilertwinks)

Ausserdem hatte ich früher immer gerne Spartan UI, da ich dieses UI einfach nur stylisch und trotzdem funktional finde. Zur Zeit benutze ich es nicht mehr, da es immer eine Zeit dauert, bis es dazu eine aktuelle Version gibt, und ich nach jedem größeren Patch erstmal wieder aufs Standard UI umschwenken musste und das doch jedes mal recht viel zum einstellen ist. 

And last but not least MEIN LIEBLINGSADDON:
WOW QUOTE  In meinem Raid ist es das wohl meistbenutzte Addon und wir haben echt eine Menge Spass damit. ich weiß, dass es bei euch wahrscheinlich eher verpönt ist und in raids wahrscheinlich eurer Ansicht nach nichts zu suchen hat! Recht habt ihr! Es ist unnütz und oft auch störend, wenn man damit undiszipliniert umgeht!!! Aber es ist immer wieder lustig! Ich habe schon ganze Konservationen über das Addon geführt! Wenn man einmal die wichtigsten Quotes kennt, geht das verdammt gut!!! 
Für alle, die es noch nicht kennen! Es handelt sich dabei um eine Ingame-Audiodatenbank, in der die kultigsten Zitate und Lieder aus Film, Fernsehen, Internet und Co. gespeichert sind! Diese können dann in den jeweiligen Channeln gepostet werden und alle Mitspieler die ebenfalls im Besitz dieses Addons hören dann die abgespielte Audiodatei. Jaaaaaa Vorsicht!!! GROSSE SPAMGEFAHR!!! Aber in Maßen und in kleinen Dosen kann das gerade im Raid die Stimmung nach einem Wipe schonmal erheblich auflockern 
Einfach mal selber ausprobieren! Und wenn es such zeitweise zu sehr nerven sollte, einfach STRG-S drücken


----------



## HumpelFx (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Coole Addons die jeder haben sollte*

"Capping" so kann man immer fleißig im Chat bekannt geben wenn der der östliche Frostwolftower & Co nieder gehen 
Bestes Tool für AV imho.


----------



## HitmanFan (19. August 2011)

Ich hätte da mal eine andere Frage zu WoW.
Stimmt es dass es nun bis zu einem bestimmten Level Free 2 Play ist?

Dass heißt, wenn ich mir die "Battlechest" zulege, kann ich komplett
ohne irgendwelche Nebenkosten bis zu diesem Level spielen?

Diese verdammten Online-Kosten waren bisher immer der Grund,
warum ich mich nie mit WoW anfreunden konnte. 
Spiele eigentlich sehr gerne Rollenspiele.

EDIT: Kann auch gern verschoben werden. 
         Hab halt auf die schnelle keinen anderen Thread gefunden,
         und wollt nicht extra einen neuen auf machen.


----------



## Vordack (19. August 2011)

HitmanFan schrieb:


> Ich hätte da mal eine andere Frage zu WoW.
> Stimmt es dass es nun bis zu einem bestimmten Level Free 2 Play ist?
> 
> Dass heißt, wenn ich mir die "Battlechest" zulege, kann ich komplett
> ...



Hmm, um welches Addon handelt es sich den?


----------



## xiaotuanzi (13. Februar 2012)

Wobei Cosmos aber als einziges Addon soviel Probleme macht. Glaube weil es diese Frame.xml Dateien veraendert.


----------



## Katastrophal (6. Juni 2012)

Ich find für Arena "Gladius" unverzichtbar. Zeigt dir an, welche Gegner du in der Arena hast in nem Kasten. Dann noch ihr Trinket CD und ihre Castleiste, echt super.
Und mit "AtlasLoot" kann man so ziemlich jedes Item von WoW finden, Gear, Herstellbares (zB von Berufen) usw.
"BloodyScreen" is auch ganz lustig, fliegen Blutspritzer an den Monitor, wenn man Krittet.


----------

